# 91 yamaha moto 4 250



## gargoyle725 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how big I can go on tires with rubbing. Or any cheap ways to get a little more ground clearence?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

25's maybe? What size are on it?


----------

